# [SOLUCIONADO] Problema al recompilar audacity.

## negrolder

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo en gentoo. Llevo usando distintas distros linux durante más de 10 años y ahora me di el valor de utilizar la tan mentada gentoo que por lo demás cumple con el requisito que siempre busqué desde que aprendí a compilar kernels: "Que todo se pueda compilar para ese kernel".

Dentro de los experimentos que he hecho en estas semanas me pasó algo extraño. Instalando paquetes y cosas he modificado muchas veces mi make.conf. Una vez que ya estaba contento con lo que tenía quice estabiliar un poco el cuento y seguí los siguientes pasos:

Cada vez que iba a compilar algo hacía:

```
$ env-update
```

Cuando entendí a qué se referían los mensajes que decían "Tiene XX archivos por actualizar en /etc" hice:

```
$ etc-update
```

Luego hice lo que corresponde para que las dependencias nuevas afecten a las aplicaciones compiladas con anterioridad:

```
$ emerge -uDNav world
```

Pero esto se detenía al intentar recompilar audacity 1.3.13. No pasaba la compilación.

Repetí esto después de reiniciar el pc. Nada.

Intenté compilar sólo audacity. Nada

Intenté compilar manualmente audacity accediendo a los directorios de compilación y configuración. Nada.

Luego decidí sacar audacity y ejecutar emerge -uDNav world. Ahí si compiló todo.

Intenté reinstalar audacity desde cero. Nada.

Intenté instalar la versión Beta 1.3.14. Nada.

Y ya no se me ocurre qué más hacer. El mensaje de error no es específico.

Ayuda por favor y de antemano gracias.Last edited by negrolder on Mon Feb 06, 2012 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que te dice emerge -pv audacity?.

 *Quote:*   

> Soy nuevo en gentoo. 

 

Bienvenido y que lo disfrutes.

----------

## negrolder

Mi salida es la siguiente:

```
Gentoop negrolder # emerge -pv audacity

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): mini-manifest

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] media-sound/audacity-1.3.14  USE="alsa flac jack ladspa mp3 vorbis -ffmpeg -id3tag -libsamplerate -midi -soundtouch -twolame -vamp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Las esas USE ya las había actualizado.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> !!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

 

Creo que tienes mal instalado portage, reinstala.

```
# emerge portage
```

----------

## negrolder

Gracias.

Reinstalé portage, hice env-update y volví a instalar audacity pero no funcionó. Voy a postear lo último de la compilación a ver si ayuda.

```
/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFWriteScanline'

/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetErrorHandler'

/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFGetFieldDefaulted'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [../audacity] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/work/audacity-src-1.3.14-beta/src'

make: *** [audacity] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-sound/audacity-1.3.14 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/audacity-1.3.14',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/audacity-1.3.14'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/work/audacity-src-1.3.14-beta'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/audacity-1.3.14, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/audacity-1.3.14:

 * ERROR: media-sound/audacity-1.3.14 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/audacity-1.3.14',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/audacity-1.3.14'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/audacity-1.3.14/work/audacity-src-1.3.14-beta'

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## agdg

Parece que tienes muchas referencias perdidas de libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so, lo más probable es que revdep-rebuild lo resuelva él solo. Yo lo probaría.

```
/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFWriteScanline' 

/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetErrorHandler' 

/usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so: undefined reference to `TIFFGetFieldDefaulted' 

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
```

EDITO:

El error de !!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty, creo que aparece, cuando se deshabilita la protección de escritura de los archivos de configuración. Busca en /etc/make.conf y elimina, o comenta, toda referencia a CONFIG_PROTECT="______". Con eso volverás a la configuración predeterminada de portage para esa variable. Por si te sirve de algo, yo tengo lo siguiente:

```
agd@agd-desktop $ cat /etc/make.conf | grep PROTECT

CONFIG_PROTECT="/lib/udev/rules.d /lib64/udev/rules.d"
```

----------

## negrolder

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Comenté la línea de CONFIGPROTECT. Estaba configurada para que no protegiera nada. ALARMA!!!!. Dicen por ahí que puede causar mucha inestabilidad el recompilar libc6 o gcc.

Luego corrí revdep-update. Me dijo que tenía unos pocos errores. La mayoría con la libtiff, pero uno con las wxGTK.

Por las dudas reinstalé wxGTK y luego reinstalé audacity. Todo de maravilla.

----------

